# My butler " Grimsbee"



## Mad Mad Mark (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi all, Here is my latest creation....Grimsbee, my creepy butler is finished at last. Grimsbee will stand by the door with his serving tray full of treats for the Trick or Treaters. (any brave enough to make it to the door...Muh ha ha haaa!)


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Grimsbee is one creepy looking butler with a very nice set of teeth I like him, you did a fantastic job!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great job !


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love this guy's face


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice, that face is cool. Looks like he is loaded.


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice Work. He ought to bring about some hesitation in approaching your candy bowl.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great, he does look like the butler did it, or is going to do it anyways.


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

I like him for a second there I thought you bought him good job you put in some great detail!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very nice job I'd like to have tea whit him


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

He is creepy! The tots might think twice about getting candy. The body on your prop looks very realistic too.


----------



## Mad Mad Mark (Jan 1, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind comments! (I didn't know till now I should have him in the "show room" of the forum...oops!) I an now working on a skelly ground breaker, and then another "Big" project....Lizzy Borden!

However, I,m having trouble finding period clothing for her.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow he's your classic creepy bulter! Great Job.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I have a cold one please.


----------



## abner135 (May 31, 2009)

Great job, Good looking and creepy


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

He's wonderful! Great work!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice work...my first thought is he reminded me of Delbert Grady in "The Shining."

http://unrealitymag.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/2775943-1.jpg


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

He has a bit of a psychotic-happy grin going on. I like it!


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

He gives me the heebie-jeebies!!! A dark room, some colored spotlights... he'll be downright freaky!

Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------

